

Show HN: Android accessories with only Arduino code & the Handbag App - follower
http://rancidbacon.com/p/android-arduino-handbag/

======
follower
I've been playing with Arduino-based Android accessories for the past few days
and thought more people could play with them if they didn't have to write
Android code.

So, I created the Handbag App which enables you to both define the Android
application user interface and implement the behaviour in your Arduino sketch.

If you've got an Android 2.3.4 device, an Arduino Uno or similar and a USB
Host Shield you can try it out.

